
Quantum Gravity Lacks Symmetry, New Study Confirms - conse_lad
https://sparkonit.com/2019/06/21/quantum-gravity-lacks-symmetry/
======
mgsouth
Word-for-word copy of the original press release:
[https://www.ipmu.jp/en/20190619-symmetry](https://www.ipmu.jp/en/20190619-symmetry)

Paper: [https://arxiv.org/abs/1810.05337](https://arxiv.org/abs/1810.05337)

~~~
conse_lad
It's not.

------
basicplus2
<Researchers say the finding has several important consequences, and in
particular, it goes to show that protons are stable against decaying into
other elementary particles. And that magnetic monopoles exist.>

